# tropical/rainforest set-ups?



## Cooper (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey guys, I was thinking of putting together a planted terrarium for my blondi when it gets larger as display. I was wondering if any of you wouldnt mind posting some pictures of tropical enclusures so I could get some ideas! Thanks!


----------



## Mike H. (Jun 17, 2005)

Here is a tank I just set up...it looks tropical but the substrate is more on the dry side and the plants are fake...it is for a L.difficillis female juvie...


Regards, Mike 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=46141


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jun 17, 2005)

here u go cooper










fine cocnutfiber nix with vermiculite top with jungle mix
make sure there is a slope which makes it looks better


----------



## epipe (Jun 17, 2005)

I found this terrarium for a blondi on the internet:







And this is my own terrarium for my blondi:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice set ups guys, thanks!


----------



## Blasphemy (Jun 17, 2005)

Here's a better idea...put some geckos in the tropical enclosure and put the blondi in a tank with dry dirt and a water dish because they don't actually need it to be a tropical enviornment to thrive...they actually prefer it dry


----------



## stubby8th (Jun 17, 2005)

Cooper said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I was thinking of putting together a planted terrarium for my blondi when it gets larger as display. I was wondering if any of you wouldnt mind posting some pictures of tropical enclusures so I could get some ideas! Thanks!


Here's a link to a do-it-yourself really fancy vivarium.
http://www.blackjungle.com/gallery/talltank/page1.html
Now, I didn't use every step for my Avic set-ups, but it gave me some really great ideas and got the creativity going!


----------



## epipe (Jun 18, 2005)

Blasphemy said:
			
		

> Here's a better idea...put some geckos in the tropical enclosure and put the blondi in a tank with dry dirt and a water dish because they don't actually need it to be a tropical enviornment to thrive...they actually prefer it dry


didn't know that, but in there natural habbitat they live in wet conditions right?


----------



## Brando (Jun 18, 2005)

epipe said:
			
		

> didn't know that, but in there natural habbitat they live in wet conditions right?


i also heard they prefer it wet and humid, keepin them in dry environments could be the reason they die during molts.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 18, 2005)

Just what I thought, might as well make it look cool while your at it eh!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 18, 2005)

Thank you Martin!


----------



## truhlik (Jun 18, 2005)

My terarium with avicularia geroldi


----------



## Cooper (Jun 18, 2005)

truhlik, what kind of plant would that be?


----------



## truhlik (Jun 18, 2005)

that´s bromelia- gusmania lingulata


----------



## Cooper (Jun 18, 2005)

Really neat looking. Do bromelaids need much light?


----------



## truhlik (Jun 18, 2005)

Yes, they need bright filtrate light. A they need high humidity... and avics need high humidity too...


----------



## Cooper (Jun 18, 2005)

What is filtrate light?


----------



## truhlik (Jun 18, 2005)

thats my horrible english :8o  I canˇt say it in english. it is somthing like filter light


----------



## Cooper (Jun 18, 2005)

hey don't worry about it. Did you mean fluorescent light?


----------



## truhlik (Jun 18, 2005)

No. That is normal sunshine. But it must go trought window.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jun 19, 2005)

Martin H. said:
			
		

> www.vogelspinne-ev.de/coppermine-1.1.0/albums/userpics/downrow_arboreal-toprow_terrestrial.JPG


Hi Martin,
Very nice (as usual!).  Is that _Pothos sp._ you are using and if so, what species?? Could you also describe the lighting you are using (and also how you regulate tmeperatures if/because of the lights)??

Also, do you use other plant genera/species and what would you most recommend??

Thanks,
Steve-o


----------



## Dephiax (Jun 20, 2005)

truhlik said:
			
		

> No. That is normal sunshine. But it must go trought window.


you mean light from a lamp from outside the terrarium?


----------



## truhlik (Jun 20, 2005)

Dephiax said:
			
		

> you mean light from a lamp from outside the terrarium?


yes somethink like that. It can not be direct sunlight


----------



## Lasiodora (Jun 20, 2005)

Here's two shots of my versicolor tank. You can see the light fixtures in the first pic. In the tank I have two lemon button ferns, one pink fittonia, a bromeliad, a philodendron sp., a tillandsia sp., and one Cryptanthus bivittatus. The background is coco husk fiber.
Mike


----------



## king7 (Jul 4, 2005)

Blasphemy said:
			
		

> Here's a better idea...put some geckos in the tropical enclosure and put the blondi in a tank with dry dirt and a water dish because they don't actually need it to be a tropical enviornment to thrive...they actually prefer it dry


how come every care sheet ive read and everybody ive asked has said the exact opposite? :?

nice set up btw


----------



## Rounder (Jul 4, 2005)

epipe said:
			
		

> I found this terrarium for a blondi on the internet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


epipe, what is along the backside of your tank in that 2nd pic?  I'm going to make a cool blondi setup in the next 6 months and i'm getting ideas now.


----------



## krusty (Jul 5, 2005)

Hello,

here're some example's of my "rainforest" tanks:

A. geniculata







P. ornata (the old tank)







P. ornata (the new tank)







@epipe
Really nice tank set ups, I like them. But I think your T. blondi would prefer a little bit more substrate.

Best regards,

Ingo


----------



## wolfpak (Jul 23, 2005)

my t. blondi enclosure


----------



## epipe (Jul 23, 2005)

Chffan1 said:
			
		

> epipe, what is along the backside of your tank in that 2nd pic?  I'm going to make a cool blondi setup in the next 6 months and i'm getting ideas now.


Thats cork..


----------

